# Wie bekomm ich diese Textur hin ?



## Suicider9184 (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

 wie bekomme ich die Oberflächentextur von dem Raumschiff hin ? Dieses Braun Metall. Einzelne Arbeitsschritte ? Oder kennt wer eine nahtlose Textur, die ungefähr so aussieht ?

  Raumschiff Textur: Klick mich....

   Greez
   Sui


----------



## AKrebs70 (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Also wenn Du ein bischen Googles wirst Du sicherlich zum Thema "Röstiges Metall" sehr vielesfinden.

Z.B.:http://www.webmastermind.de/php/phn/html/visit.php?url=http://www.baxrainer.at/psp7/rost.htm&lid=423

Aber so etwas wie in deinem Beispiel empfehele ich dir eher ein 3D-Program.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Boromir (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo Suicider,

der Name erinnert mich irgendwie an Selbstmord (Suizid).
Aber egal, ich hab auch noch was gefunden, ist zwar mehr für's HP-Design aber vielleicht hilft es.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## Suicider9184 (28. Juni 2005)

Ja danke erstmal für die Antworten. Leider bringen diese mich kein Stück weiter, da die Texturen in keinster Weise aussehen, wie die Textur des Raumschiffs. Habs schon weiterversucht aber es sieht einfach nicht aus.


----------



## C4T (28. Juni 2005)

Suicider9184 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja danke erstmal für die Antworten. Leider bringen diese mich kein Stück weiter, da die Texturen in keinster Weise aussehen, wie die Textur des Raumschiffs. Habs schon weiterversucht aber es sieht einfach nicht aus.



Nunja, das liegt wohl auch daran, dass es mit einem 3D Programm realisiert wurde.
Da sehen diese Geschichten natürlich anderst aus, wenn die Textur auf einen 3D Körper gezogen werden.


----------



## jjd (29. Juni 2005)

C4T hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nunja, das liegt wohl auch daran, dass es mit einem 3D Programm realisiert wurde.
> Da sehen diese Geschichten natürlich anderst aus, wenn die Textur auf einen 3D Körper gezogen werden.



Außerdem haben 3d Texturen ein Glanzlicht und eine Oberfläche.


----------



## Frapet (29. Juni 2005)

Für mich sieht das nach seeehr viel Grungebrush aus.
Such mal nach Grungebrush bei Google oder im Forum.


----------

